#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Permanente make-up wenkbrauwen in Den Haag?

## Richelle

Ik wil binnenkort m'n wenkbrauwen weer eens laten doen met permanente make-up. Heb 't al twee keer eerder gedaan, maar het is vervaagd.

Veel vrouwen willen dat het er natuurlijk uitziet. Ik vind het juist mooi als het er wat 'zwaar' uitziet en met strakke lijnen zeg maar en ik zie veel Marokkaanse en Turkse meiden die dat blijkbaar ook mooi vinden. Ik vergeet alleen altijd te vragen waar ze ze hebben laten zetten.

Iemand hier misschien die een goed adres in Den Haag of omgeving weet?

----------

